# Can someone convert this?



## secuono (Jun 14, 2019)

My head says to just cut the dose from the chart in half and it's close enough, under dosed, but that's better than over done.

IDK why they didn't make a chart for the others as well...I'm not buying yet a 4th bottle of ivermectin...

https://www.guinealynx.info/topical_ivermectin_pour-on.html
0.5% solution 
Each ml contains 5 mg ivermectin (5 mg/ml). 
Guinea pigs are dosed at 0.5mg/kg. This amount of ivermectin is found in 0.1 cc of this solution.



 


But I have the 0.8% solution. I need help getting a chart made for this dosage instead. 

http://www.guinealynx.info/ivermectin_products.html

0.8 mg /ml meaning a 0.25ml dose will contain about 0.2 mg ivermectin. Topically - at 0.5 mg/kg


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 14, 2019)

secuono said:


> My head says to just cut the dose from the chart in half and it's close enough, under dosed, but that's better than over done.




Ivermectrin has a LARGE overdose safety factor.  I'd  give it as you say & again in 10 days, and be done.


----------

